
Why Scott Forstall Should Be Microsoft’s Next CEO - timothybsmith
http://ttimsmith.com/2013/08/why-scott-forstall-should-be-microsofts-next-ceo/
======
milesf
I don't really care who Microsoft's next CEO is. I know I probably ought to
care, but they caused me so much grief and misery in the 90's that I switched
to Linux and then a Mac.

What I'd like to see is some young 20-somethings up end the whole applecart
(no pun intended). Forget Microsoft's Windows, forget Apple's OSX, even forget
Google's Android or Linux.

We are still in the dark ages of computing, and it's going to take a
renaissance in the way we think and work with computers than just some new
rehash of the old things.

Whoever the next CEO of Microsoft will be, I have no faith whatsoever that it
will lead to something fresh and new. Some imaginative child or teenager has a
vision in his/her head of the future, and I want to see that.

~~~
timothybsmith
I love your perspective on this.

